# Stumbling at low speeds



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope, I'm at well over 60k, runs smooth as day 1. I'm due (overdue) for spark plugs, but other than that I change the oil at 5k, and always use 93 octane top tier fuel. And don't have extended idling or short trips.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The only time I really have any hesitation around town is when the car decides that 5th gear is fine to be in at 27 mph, lugs, and abruptly downshifts.

Speed bumps - or rolling stops like a yield/roundabout - also sometimes confuse the transmission.

Otherwise, it runs up through the gears pretty smoothly

I also run 93, my car just runs weird on 87.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I posted about something similar. Haven't noticed a problem lately. Can't say for sure why it seems to have disappeared. Maybe... I've been doing more high-speed expressway driving, and the weather has not been as hot.









Stumbling at part throttle at speed


After about 10 miles of driving, the engine was stumbling badly at slight throttle application, revs in the 1000s. Happened a few times. About 19000 miles, manual transmission. Ambient temp was about 90F, altitude about 600 ft amsl, a/c was off. On the return trip (after a 10 min then 30 min...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

It's possible my expectations and driving style have changed some. Not sure because I literally only drive about once a week, and then only about 40 miles for the round trip. I may be staying in lower gears / revving it out some, until the car is fully warm. Don't seem to get full & consistent torque at slight throttle openings at low RPM (~1300-2000) until fully warm.


----------

